# ASL Sign for Nursing



## FarmerCathy (Jun 28, 2005)

What is the sign for nursing? I searched this forum but couldn't find anything about it. Is it the sign for Milk?

Thanks, Cathy


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

We used "milk" for nursing. I never found anything for nursing and it seemed appropriate.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I've always been told it's the sign for milk.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

We use the sign for the medical nurse, tap the wrist of the left hand with the right nurse. The sign I learned in the recent ASL class I took was sign for 'milk' used in front of the breast.


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

We used 'milk'. It's a very easy one, and subtle for those moments when you're out and about.







People often said, "Oh, look! Baby's waving!"

Hehe...yeah...waving...*latches her on*


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

We use mommy's milk ... sign mommy then milk .. i also found a sign for nurse here is the link :
http://www.lifeprint.com/
if you do not see the pics of him doing the sign ,click on b and find breastfeed ..
When I was at LLL the other nite an interpreter was their she told me you can also just tap the breast for nurse , so we do that or mommy's milk (as above)


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

we do the sign for milk. My kids call it milkie so it is appropriate


----------



## Mrs.PhD (Aug 6, 2006)

We used milk or mama's milk for nursing. My DD came up with the sign for more when she was young and used it to nurse (about 9 months old) I can remember laying there in the dark with her banging her hands together to nurse.







When she got older she changed over to milk (around 15 months.) She then used more as the traditional way.

If I was talking to a deaf person and explaining I was breast feeding my daughter, I would use the sign for breast feeding. Full hand point to both breasts and then the sign for eating (a flat o on the chin, tapping it.)

Hope this made sense. I would not use that sign for my child to nurse though.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

We use milk. She's got it down, now we're working on "more milk."


----------



## LittlePeanut (Aug 11, 2006)

I like this site since it has great videos for each sign for signing to baby...

http://www.aslpro.com/cgi-bin/aslpro/aslpro

LP


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

There are actual ASL signs for "nursing" and "breastfeeding". I had a deaf student in a class I taught once, and I cornered one of his interpreters during a break once.







The problem is, they're rather explicit and/or a little more complicated for little hands.

The nursing one was, if I can recall correctly, motioned in front of the breast with a spread hand pulling away from the breast until it closes... pfeh, that's not a good description. And breastfeeding was, I believe, "breast-eat" or something like that.

I decided to just use "milk"... but the real words do exist, of course.

Julia


----------



## Maggie'sMomma (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm... seems we may be the only ones to use the sign for eat when dd needs to bf. Is this not a good idea?


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isaacs_mom* 
We use mommy's milk ... sign mommy then milk .. i also found a sign for nurse here is the link :
http://www.lifeprint.com/
if you do not see the pics of him doing the sign ,click on b and find breastfeed ..
When I was at LLL the other nite an interpreter was their she told me you can also just tap the breast for nurse , so we do that or mommy's milk (as above)









That's a great site! I need to bookmark that. Thank you!


----------



## Heather Micaela (Oct 16, 2006)

we just use the sign for milk too


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

We just use the sign for "eat." He uses it just fine (11 months).


----------



## NameThatMama (Oct 26, 2004)

We also use _milk_. I call what she gets from my breasts "milk," as opposed to "breastmilk," because, darnit, it's milk. When we're sitting at the table and offering her solids, I use the sign for _eat_.

That Life Print site is great! I still haven't been able to find a sign for _kale_ anywhere, which is disappointing. My baby signs book didn't even have the sign for _good_ in it, which seemed odd. _Kangaroo_ was in there, as well as _giraffe_, but not _good_. Sheesh.


----------

